# Official Game Thread: Atlanta @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Turner / NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *It's the Hawks* 








*VS*









*Atlanta Hawks (11-54) (8-24 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (33-31) (19-13 at home) 









United Center, Monday March 21st, 2005
Atlanta @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Turner / NBATVHighDef	*





































*Nebraska-6'-LUE <> Stanford-6'8-CHILDRESS <> Oak Hill-6'9-SMITH <> St. Patrick's-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Maryland-6'9-EKEZIE*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


*Season Series*
Chicago Bulls 95 vs Atlanta Hawks 85
Chicago Bulls 107 @ Atlanta Hawks 82 
2-0

</center>


----------



## TysonCBulls423 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm new here...but ive been reading these boards for over a year now...

anyways...

does anyone know Luol's status for the game...its been a while since hes been in uniform

hopefully Eddy will be back also


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Deng will be BACK for the atlanta game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hopefully Luol and Eddy both play (as it seems)

Bulls by 20

Eddy with 28 (to get a bigger offer from Hawks :biggrin: )


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> Hopefully Luol and Eddy both play (as it seems)
> 
> Bulls by 20
> 
> *Eddy with 28 (to get a bigger offer from Hawks :biggrin: )*


I think you are 100% dead on with that one, look for Eddy to have a huge game on offense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Watchout, Obinna Ezeki can go for 50 on any given night.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Watchout, Obinna Ezeki can go for 50 on any given night.


No, I think his performance is dependent on how well he adapts to his newly photoshopped body.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 105
Hawks 93

Eddy: 26 pts


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Watchout, Obinna Ezeki can go for 50 on any given night.


Nah, only if he's matched up with EC.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

October 8, 1871

92

November 15, 1864

84


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Blowout!

Chi 104
ATL 78


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Al Harrington probable for the game


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to *mybulls!* there is a "possibility" that deng gets activated later today.

eddy is still listed as a game time decision. 


*Probable Bulls Starters* 

Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185 
Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 24 Othella Harrington 6-9 | 235 
Center 34 Antonio Davis 6-9 | 245 



*Probable Hawks Starters* 

Guard 10 Tyronn Lue 6-0 | 178 
Guard 1 Josh Childress 6-8 | 210 
Forward 5 Josh Smith 6-9 | 225 
Forward 3 Al Harrington 6-9 | 250 
Center 54 Obinna Ekezie 6-9 | 270


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

bullet said:


> Al Harrington probable for the game


Yeah. Al is hurt, Childress has the flu, and Smith has hit the wall. This is also on the road. I don't think Atlanta has much of a chance in this one.

Curry: 20 points, 0 rebounds, 0 assists, 0 blocks :angel:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> according to *mybulls!* there is a "possibility" that deng gets activated later today.
> 
> eddy is still listed as a game time decision.
> 
> ...



possibility?only possibillity?they said we'd play for sure tonight


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

ATL has 3 friggin' wins on the road. The Hornets also had 3 on the road before they inexplicably beat us. Bulls better not lose this one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

bullet said:


> Al Harrington probable for the game


Looks like Deng will play. As will Harrington, and Childress (according to the AJC).


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

should be an interesting game.. hopefully the bulls won't underestimate them.. it would be awful to see another new orleans type game.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

eddy's starting :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Is Comcast's sound ****ed up for anyone else?

IM SO SICK OF THIS COMCAST CRAP


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Well you know the Bulls are playing on Comcast when they have their usually ***** audio/visual.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good to hear Eddy's ready. Hope he comes out hungry , as he should completely dominate Hawks bigs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

getting the chicago feed on nba tv.

sound is fine.

but i think this bit with tom and "redhead" is taped.

eddy and luol back will be a huge boost. bulls will dominate tonight to make up for friday nights debacle.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

remlover said:


> Well you know the Bulls are playing on Comcast when they have their usually ***** audio/visual.


Ugh, great sound. 2/3 of the way through the freakin season and they can't figure out how to have a single error-free broadcast. My college tv station was better than this and nobody was being paid for the effort. Sheesh.

Of course, with the sound out, maybe it's time for me to turn on the radio and ditch Tom and Johnny as it seems to be universally accepted that they are very, very lame.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

How much longer before tip?..


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ugh, great sound. 2/3 of the way through the freakin season and they can't figure out how to have a single error-free broadcast. My college tv station was better than this and nobody was being paid for the effort. Sheesh.
> 
> Of course, with the sound out, maybe it's time for me to turn on the radio and ditch Tom and Johnny as it seems to be universally accepted that they are very, very lame.


i would love to listen to Neil and Bill's call of the game, but i watch the Bulls game on DirecTV and the delay is far too much to make feasible to listen to. 

So i'm stuck w/ the dynamic duo of "Bad and Badder" (kerr and dore).


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

ballafromthenorth said:


> How much longer before tip?..


Now, bulls win the tip.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> getting the chicago feed on nba tv.
> 
> sound is fine.
> 
> ...


I turned on NBATV, and "the game has been blacked out in your area." :curse: 

Radio again for me.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

both teams trading baskets.. 3 separate scorers for each team. 6-6


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

If Eddy doesn't tear Ekeze a new one I will rant his *** out.

Ekeze isn't even playing defense.
Anything under 20 is unacceptable.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ekezie going all out against curry.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

another 2 for curry.. 3-3 6 points


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy hungry , as he should be!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> I turned on NBATV, and "the game has been blacked out in your area." :curse:
> 
> Radio again for me.


yeah they block the feed if the game is available locally.

the sound is fine for me. 

tomandred just blathering on about who the hell knows what.

same old.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

foul on duhon. childress makes 2 from the line.. 12-10..


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Dore is hyper critical tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

duhon blocked by josh smith. curry for 2. lue hits a jumper. 14-14


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy 8 points in 5 minutes - thats 75 points per 48 :biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Ekezie with his second foul.. 15-14 bulls.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Eddy really asserting himself. He should stay that aggressive all game long.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Deng on court!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Sorry I'm a little late posting this but did Red Kerr earlier really compare Josh Smith with Darvin Ham and Mikki Moore? :rofl:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

antonio for 2, duhon with 3rd assist, 17-14 bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chicago N VA said:


> Eddy really asserting himself. He should stay that aggressive all game long.


Yeah , so many times he starts the game as if he's playing with kids , and then just falls into a coma...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> Sorry I'm a little late posting this but did Red Kerr earlier really compare Josh Smith with Darvin Ham and Mikki Moore? :rofl:


Unless he realizes he is not just a dunker that very well could be the case.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

And Kirk starting 3-4 , been a long time


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

steal by hinrich, to deng, for two! welcome back luol  21-14


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Welcome back Luol!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Glad to see you back Deng :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

deng! it's just what the doctor ordered!!!

he looks to be moving well.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

deng layup, assist duhon (4)
drobjnak for 3??
hinrich missed jumper
ivey for 2..

23-19 bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben says hi...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon with the layup, nice to see the lotto rookies playing together. 25-19


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

How does NBA TV work? I am at my parents house for the week and decided to try to watch the Bulls game, but they have SA and NY on right now. Is it regional, because I am in New England right now..


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> How does NBA TV work? I am at my parents house for the week and decided to try to watch the Bulls game, but they have SA and NY on right now. Is it regional, because I am in New England right now..


Not sure, but it did say subject to programmer's change on nba.com.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Drobjnak made a pair at the line. othella misses a jumper, ben gets the board. shooting foul on gugliotta, nocioni makes two from the line. 27-21


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls up by 6 1st Q.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I hope we see a lot more of curry in the 2nd. 9 points in the first is a great start.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls with 9 asts in the 1st quarter (kirk 4 and Duhon 3)!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

NBA-TV graphic:

Hinrich is in the top-20 in the league in assists, steals and 3-point FGs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hate the Hawks announcers, always point out the obvious. Talking to me like I've never heard of Ben Gordon, and his 4th quarter spirts.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm gonna go out and say it:

This team is slightly improved with Deng and Curry in the game


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

diaw for 2, othella answers back for 2.. 29-23


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I hate the Hawks announcers, always point out the obvious. Talking to me like I've never heard of Ben Gordon, and his 4th quarter spirts.



Maybe the casual (read: HAWKS) fan has not been following the NBA that extensively. Eh who knows


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon for THREE! 5 assists for duhon! nice! 32-23


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

donta smith for 2.. ben misses a 3, boarded by gugliotta, to drobjnak for 2. 7 for drobjnak.. wow.32-27


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella still hot from the phily game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Maybe the casual (read: HAWKS) fan has not been following the NBA that extensively. Eh who knows


It's a pattern.

Earlier in the broadcast, they felt they had to tell me that the statue in front of the United Center is Michael Jordan who was a SG who played for the Bulls in the 1990s, and who many consider to be the greatest ever.

WTF, I know who MJ is!! :curse:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

andres misses the layup,othella makes a tip in, blocks drobjnak on the other end! nice playing by harrington! 34-27


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

chandler makes a pair at the line for his first two points of the game. 36-27


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Peja Drobnjak is a weird cat.

Dude is like the polar opposite of Ben Gordon.

Will often get in double digits way before half time, and then never score for the rest of the game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I really want Ben to be our top scorer tonight.

6th man award and ROY R on the line - It's his destiny (I hope)!

If he can close March in a strong way and take ROM for the 3rd time in a row he'd have a great chance of being ROY (Emeka took 1st 2 months)


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Audio Feed ANYONE ? Please help


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

othella hits a jumper.. lue gets two from the line.. offensive foul on duhon. lue hits a floater..nice offensive boards by tyson and othella, foul on al harrington


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what are tomandred blathering about? honestly. 

not sure what the deal is with the nba tv feed. was kinda surprised to find it on the national channel tonight. they aren't showing the SA/NY game here cause MSG has been taken off my cable system (spat with cablevision)

ugh. ok what was THAT? 

finally.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

antonio with a jumper, lue blocked by hinrich! timeout with 5:49 left.. 40-31 bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with D - hope he gets the recognition.

Question - is there also a 3rd defensive team award???


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Woody got T'd up? For what??


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

lue hits a jumper.. josh smith dunks..eddy misses the turnaround, lue misses, offensive board by smith, offensive foul on okezie, gets T'd! Pike hits the free throw..


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

harrington hits the shot after josh smith gets rejected by AD.. Pike with the and 1 i believe? 44-37


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy sleeping - since he's back Hawks get all the offensive boards...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

childress nails a jumper, hinrich answers with a layup. al harrington for 2 on the other end.. 46-41.. hinrich for 2 on another layup.. 48-41


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk attacking the ring more often last 2 games - thats good.

Eddy with the regular Impressive *0* boards so far!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Luol with a jumper, third assist to hinrich. 50-41. 1:48 remaining, atlanta timeout


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Big Al needs more touches down low.

JMO.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Noc down for the count.


----------



## david123 (Mar 11, 2005)

hinrich shooting above .500 SHOCKAH.

(6 assists so far is nice too)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Side note - Magic go deeper , managed to lose to Bobcats , ending their 10 game losing streak...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

nocioni with the layup, assist 4 to hinrich.. josh smith gets his own board to get 2 with the hookshot.. 52-43.. bulls timeout with 1:04 remaining.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith is playing much, much better tonight. His head is in the game, and he's hustling all over the place. Good to see, good to see.. The past week or so he was playing lazy, and had me worried maybe he was bust.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Curry with the and 1. 2nd foul on collier. 12 points, 0 boards for curry thus far. josh smith to the line for 2 (foul on chandler).. makes 1.. EDDY CURRY DEF BOARD!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Another side note: Dallas ran over NO 32-7 in 10 minutes of 2nd quarter??!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nba tv keeps cutting into the audio with "studio updates"...could they please time it so it occurs over tomandred schilling men's fragrances for some lame promotion, rather than over actual PLAY. 

who is in charge?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

josh smith misses a pair at the line, gordon misses a jumper, chandler fails to connect on the tip in... It's halftime with the score being Chicago 55- Atlanta 44. Not a bad half for the bulls..


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> nba tv keeps cutting into the audio with "studio updates"...could they please time it so it occurs over tomandred schilling men's fragrances for some lame promotion, rather than over actual PLAY.
> 
> who is in charge?


They were doing that Saturday night as well when I was watching the Sixers game on NBA-TV. The timing of it is intentional.

It's still stupid, just not incompetence broadcast-wise. It's whoever had the stupid idea during some meeting to cut in over the announcers of the game in progress.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I cannot understand how a 7 ft 285 pounder cannot get a board if his life depends on it. Every time Eddy is on court Hawks get more offensive rbds than we get defensive. With his size I'd think all he has to do is stand there to get at least 1 board. To bad he didn't go to college to learn how to box out.

At least he's doing the only thing he knows - scoring...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

knick leading the spur at msg...80-62  3 minutes left.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I want to see Chandler along side Curry more!
I dont care if Chandler gets all the rebounds and Curry only scores!
It goes togeher ok!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's a little easier to live with Eddy's 1 rebound in 13 minutes when he has NO turnovers and AN ASSIST!! Other than a pair of very, very ill-advised fadeaways, he has been downright dominant on the offensive end so far.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> knick leading the spur at msg...80-62  3 minutes left.


Dunanless Spurs that is


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bullet said:


> Side note - Magic go deeper , managed to lose to Bobcats , ending their 10 game losing streak...


Damn! I bet 100 on this heh..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice little segment on Antonio Davis, Al Harrington, and Josh Smith at half time.

I didn't know Al Harrington stayed with AD's family his rookie year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullsville said:


> They were doing that Saturday night as well when I was watching the Sixers game on NBA-TV. The timing of it is intentional.
> 
> It's still stupid, just not incompetence broadcast-wise. It's whoever had the stupid idea during some meeting to cut in over the announcers of the game in progress.


:laugh: of course it's intentional! i just felt a little icky when tom was talking about men's fragrance...had the need to lash out! 

and the nba studio guy kamla is the worst. there is no "value added" when they do that, imo.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> knick leading the spur at msg...80-62  3 minutes left.


Thats in NY , No Tim Duncan , Manu playing a little (back from injury) , so it ain't that much of a surprise as I see it.

Devin Brown is the only one playing well for SA with 18 pts and 8 rbds

Jamal 8 pts (3-9) 1 ast in 36 minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullet said:


> Thats in NY , No Tim Duncan , Manu playing a little (back from injury) , so it ain't that much of a surprise as I see it.
> 
> Devin Brown is the only one playing well for SA with 18 pts and 8 rbds
> 
> Jamal 8 pts (3-9) 1 ast in 36 minutes.


well yeah. this will be the 17th loss of the season for the spurs. 17th.

:sigh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

For those complaining about the Chicago feed, I'm not sure these Atlanta guys are any better. Gotta back *TheATLien!* on that one. Gems overheard on the TSN (Turner Sports Network) include:

"Dale Davis absolutely flopped on that one..."

"Surprising to see Eddy with 9 points and 0 boards..."

etc.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

al harrington makes a jumper, lue makes a layup.. a few lose ball fouls on the bulls here and there as well..


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

harrington (al) brings them within 5.. bulls 50-55.. I'm guessing a skiles timeout soon.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Josh Smith is kinda athletic.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> well yeah. this will be the 17th loss of the season for the spurs. 17th.
> 
> :sigh:


They lose even less than what we won last season , and we all know that wasn't much :biggrin: 

And Heat and Suns get Home court on them now...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Duhon for THREE, assist deng.. childress answers with a jumper.. 58-52 bulls.. deng misses a 3 and al harrington rebounds. out of bounds on j. smith. hinrich with a jumper. josh smith with a jumper.. 60-54.. wow lots happening!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Josh Smith is kinda athletic.


Naaa , now ther u go eaggerating again VV :biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Deng with the dunk, assisted by duhon (6). 62-54 3rd foul on eddy.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Josh smith is leading the team in points now.. well tied with harrington now. 11 each. curry hits a jumper, childress dunks it. duhon for THREE, assist to hinrich (5).. al harrington misses, eddy curry 2nd DEF BOARD .. antonio davis makes two from the line. 69-59 bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2nd 3 for Du!

Hawks shooting 0.532 fg% - unacceptable!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom brings up that it was nice to see Red and the gang get in the hot tub recently. I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. I thought Wennington had adequately covered this image for me, thanks. Way to bring it up again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I always thought Delk's shoulders were about 2 inches too high.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Curry picks up his fourth foul. Al Harrington makes a pair from the line with 7:12 remaining in the 3rd. AD misses a dunk, rebounded by Al harrington.. ball stolen by Duhon, and theres a foul on Lue. Duhon misses a 3, rebounded by Al harrington.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> I always thought Delk's shoulders were about 2 inches too high.


:laugh: 

As long as we're on this bent, I've always wanted to see Drobjnak and Vitaly Potapenko in a drinking contest. Oh, Drobber...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Chandler hits one of two from the line. 70-61. Gugliotta for 2, assisted by Ekezie.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Josh Smith is kinda athletic.


:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

At least Eddy finally remembered rebounding is an essential part of the game.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Chandler with the jumper, AD with the jumper. Diaw for three.. assist to Lue (6). Gordon for 2, from hinrich (7) 75-68 bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with the nice deuce. KH with the double-double.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How is Atlanta shooting 53% against us? Especially when our D has been so good lately.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with a double double already 12 p 10 asts


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> How is Atlanta shooting 53% against us? Especially when our D has been so good lately.


By shooting 53 shots and making 28 of them.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> How is Atlanta shooting 53% against us? Especially when our D has been so good lately.


we should blow them out , we're just not playing as hard...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Is anyone else concerned that we're still letting ATL hang around? It's almost like we're daring them to win.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Drobnjak makes 1 of 2 from the line, Def board by Chandler. Kirk misses a jumper.. boarded by Drobnjak. Personal foul on Hinrich


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Delk makes one of two from the line. Personal foul on Delk. Gordon makes 2 of 2 from the line. 77-70 bulls.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Am i the only one that is sick of davis taking fade aways from 15 feet or farther?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Is anyone else concerned that we're still letting ATL hang around? It's almost like we're daring them to win.



:yes: 

we need to do that foot on the neck throttle thing.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Lue makes a pair from the line, on Gordon's third foul. 1:54 remaining in the quarter. Drobnjak fouls Gordon. Gordon makes 2 of 2 from the line. 79-72.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How the hell did we let this game become a 5 point game in the end of 3rd Q???


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Googs playing volleyball.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> :yes:
> 
> we need to do that foot on the neck throttle thing.


Yep. This team often seems to lack that last gear where you just flat-out humiliate a team and make it impossible for them to stay in the game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon nails a shot with 0.6 left in the third to make it 83-72.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that's more like it.

gordon!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

damn.. offensive foul on kirk, only his 2nd personal. drobnjak misses a jumper, two offensive boards for gugliotta?? defensive board (finally) by chandler.. othella tips in hinrich's missed jumper. drobnjak misses again. othella boards. Gordon hits at the buzzer!?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Gordon hits at the buzzer!?


ho-hum

:grin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

qwerty said:


> Gordon nails a shot with 0.6 left in the third to make it 83-72.


If there were 0.0 left, would it count as a 4th quarter score? :cheers:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

gayle fischer -- worst sideline reporting, ever.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

othella starts the quarter by hitting a jumper.. al harrington tries to respond but misses.. drobnjak offensive board, gugliotta hits the jumper. 85-74


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Gordon nails a shot with 0.6 left in the third to make it 83-72.


That would be a first for him :biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

we can't seem to put these guys away.. al harrington dunk. 85-77


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

chandler blocked by smith??! wow..


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Hawks still shooting 48%


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> we can't seem to put these guys away.. al harrington dunk. 85-77


Must




put



foot




on




neck......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Go Bulls!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Only 5 TOs so far :clap:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

curry makes 2 from the line..88-79 bulls


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Time to cut in the turbo and bury these guys :curse:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Some more ATL announcer gems:

"rare bobbled ball by Curry..."

"Nocioni a smart ballplayer"

"Nocioni a pleasnt surprise.... flew in under the radar..."


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

nocioni makes 2 from the line.. we're in the bonus for the rest of the game..6:48 remaining..90-79


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

gotta hand it to Pax, he is a shrewd judge of talent so far :clap:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

curry gets fouled by lue.. makes 2 from the line.. 18 on the game for him.. not too bad. 92-79


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> Only 5 TOs so far :clap:


Double that.

Though NBA.com has us on 8 , which is also good for us.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

We have 4 steals and 8 TOs which makes us only -4 so far. Pretty good.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Meanwhile we are outrebounding them 36-30


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Al Harrington has 5 personal fouls.. and curry makes a layup.. 20 points for him now  94-79.. and he just picked up another board!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Curry 20 pts, but only 4 RBs


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Ekezie makes one of two from the line.. 94-80.. curry makes anotehr two from the line! nice..96-80


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

chandler fouls childress.. makes two from the line. 96-82 with 4:23 remaining.. closing in the win now!..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why are we only winning by 15? We should be winning by 40!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

did kirk get hurt?he hasn't play the entire fourth quarter


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Me and my big mouth about TOs - Ben now has 5 TOs :angel:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon for THREE!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy playing well 22 and 6


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Nocioni has 0 TOs so far :clap:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Curry dunks it! Chandler the assist, over 100 points for the game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> did kirk get hurt?he hasn't play the entire fourth quarter


I guess Skiles thought he could rest him...


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

OK Ben, you're forgiven :biggrin:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

how many points does Gordon have in the 4th?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon with another jumper, 19 for him.. 103-85 with 2:18 left.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Game closed - important W in playoffs run.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We should be winning by 80. We totally suck.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> how many points does Gordon have in the 4th?


I think 6 now


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> how many points does Gordon have in the 4th?


He had 13 to start the quarter, so at 19, that would be 6.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Vince, good to see you again

So when do we blow up the team :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with 13 boards in 20 minutes - he's just a great rebounder. Got to have the ball to score...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

skiles took gordon out?? hm.. i could get used to not even needing him for the last few minutes..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Pax!

Fire Skiles!

Blow up the team!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Now if only Tyson can learn to shoot and score, then....... :biggrin:


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

YearofDaBulls said:


> how many points does Gordon have in the 4th?


BEN got 6 points in the 4th.but griffin just enter for him.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Vince, I feel better already :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Of late there seem to be fewer naysayers and more believers - guess some folks got "religion" :clown:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*34!!!*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

It feels good to start another streak. 2 Ws.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We got them down to 0.429 fg% (and thats with the last 2 trash baskets)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Scott Skiles is awesome. I watched chirs Duhon miss that last 3, not get back on D and give up a layup with 22 seconds left. Then I glanced over to the bench and watched Skiles ignore the fact that we were up by 14 and slam his towel down in frustration for Duhon NOT getting back.

Excellent. :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with a nice game on his return 24 and 6 (all boards in 2nd half)


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Solid victory.. impressive game for curry, glad to see him and deng back!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great win.

Its nice to see us handle the weak teams.

Looks like the Hornets fiasco was an anomaly.

Good to have Curry and Deng back.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Potential obviously was rested well . :clap:


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

that is very easy win for us.what happen for Kirk?he didnt play whole the 4th.did he pick up some injury??anyone????????we just get 3 wins over 50% while Magic lost in Charlotte. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy Curry was outstanding tonight, 24 pts and 6 reb in only 24 minutes? Only 1 TO?

This was possibly Eddy's best game of the season, definitely top-5.

:clap:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

bullet said:


> Tyson with 13 boards in 20 minutes - he's just a great rebounder. Got to have the ball to score...


Espn has him at 31 minutes


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

limufujuan said:


> that is very easy win for us.what happen for Kirk?he didnt play whole the 4th.did he pick up some injury??anyone????????we just get 3 wins over 50% while Magic lost in Charlotte.


he was riding the stationary bike. tomandred were cracking wise about him riding all the way to iowa. yuk yuk.

no seriously, he was getting some rest. almost came back in, but gordon hit that three.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Espn has him at 31 minutes


You're right , nba.com fixed it to 32 minutes. He;s still a great rebounder though :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> he was riding the stationary bike. tomandred were cracking wise about him riding all the way to iowa. yuk yuk.


I wonder if the national audience on NBA TV is stunned by the poor/strange announcing of Tom and Red.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The hornets game still really pisses me off. We should have had that game, men down or not. 35 wins would have me sitting more comfortable then 34. We have the Raptors coming up. Should be a win, but Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall can go off on us, they are very talented players. I am not sure, but I am pretty sure we have had our way with the Raptors post trade era. Jamal went off for 50 on them, and we have had other good games against them.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!**The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!The Bull Wins!!!*The Bull Wins!!!


I wonder if we'll still be celebrating like this years down the line on the message boards for every game when hopefully were near championship caliber.  I'm so proud of our baby Bull. They're growing up right before our eyes !


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> The hornets game still really pisses me off. We should have had that game, men down or not. 35 wins would have me sitting more comfortable then 34. We have the Raptors coming up. Should be a win, but Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall can go off on us, they are very talented players. I am not sure, but I am pretty sure we have had our way with the Raptors post trade era. Jamal went off for 50 on them, and we have had other good games against them.


Yup , that was a stupid unecessary loss.

A W in Toronto would be wonderful , cause after that wer'e heading to Boston , So to avoid 2 losses in a row , and gain some confidence , we better come Pumped to Cannada.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Childress 17/7/3

Smooth had FOUR blocks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so *slug* you changed your name to *sloth* ?

it's evolution, i will give you that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I wonder if the national audience on NBA TV is stunned by the poor/strange announcing of Tom and Red.


Unbelievable. Tom and Red are millions of miles away from having an inkling about getting a clue.

-- In a tired, lame, cliched, boring little bit where they made fun of all the Smiths and Harringtons and Joshes on the two rosters, they repeatedly referred to Josh Smith as "J.R. Smith." Sweet.

-- Nakedly and unashamedly rooted for the Bulls throughout the entire game, including a Caray-esque "come on, let's get rolling here" from Dore.

-- On a blatant Curry goaltend of a Lue shot high off the glass, both Dore and Kerr adamantly insisted that the ball had no chance and thus it wasn't a goaltend. Not only did the ball have a chance, but it was clearly off glass, making the "chance" part of it irrelevant.

Between Red and Tom and the ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC (more on them later) United Center crowd, I'm almost to the point where I'll just follow the game online if I can't get the opponents' feed.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

sloth said:


> The hornets game still really pisses me off. We should have had that game, men down or not. 35 wins would have me sitting more comfortable then 34. We have the Raptors coming up. Should be a win, but Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall can go off on us, they are very talented players. I am not sure, but I am pretty sure we have had our way with the Raptors post trade era. Jamal went off for 50 on them, and we have had other good games against them.


Curry should punish Hoffa inside.. unless the raptors shoot the lights out I don't see them in this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame 2.26MB 4:56 min


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

limufujuan said:


> that is very easy win for us.what happen for Kirk?he didnt play whole the 4th.did he pick up some injury??


He tweaked his hammy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> -- Nakedly and unashamedly rooted for the Bulls throughout the entire game, including a Caray-esque "come on, let's get rolling here" from Dore.


I agree that Tom/Johnny/Wayne are pretty darn bad. I find them annoying in this order:
1. Wayne
2. Tom
3. Red

However, on a local (not national) broadcast, and I don't count NBA TV because I'd bet more people were watching the local game than the NBA TV game by a factor of 10, I expect outright homerism. In fact, I want it. I mean, look at local baseball games. Nobody cares that the announcers are rooting for the team. It's expected. You don't get that in football on tv, b/c it's not local. You do on the radio, because it is. So I have no complaint that Tom and Red are actively rooting for the team. I do have a problem that they seem largely clueless and Tom is the biggest Yes Man for the franchise.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I agree that Tom/Johnny/Wayne are pretty darn bad. I find them annoying in this order:
> 1. Wayne
> 2. Tom
> 3. Red
> ...


Well, I would argue that the homerism and the cluelessness are pretty closely linked.

Obviously, in most markets the announcers are either actual employees of the team or, at the very least, need to be approved by the team. You're not going to find a lot of announcing crews ripping on the home team (although Marv Albert sure did the last couple of years, which led to his departure). But there's a good balance -- a guy like Mike Breen or Kevin Calabro or Chuck Swirsky will happily and willingly read promos for "Miller Lite Cap Nite," but still call their respective team out when it's warranted.

And I know announcing crews aren't journalists, but the blatant "let's dig in and get a stop here" type of press-box fanship is just wrong and really unenjoyable. In my mind, it instantly separates the dumb from the knowledgeable. It's not a coincidence that the guys around the league who engage in rampant boosterism -- Dore/Kerr, Eric Reid (Miami), Ralph Lawlor (Clippers), Heinsohn (Boston), the Houston play-by-play guy (Bill somebody) -- are my least favorite guys to listen to (and are rarely praised by critics).

We used to have an outstanding, even-handed play-by-play guy named Jim Durham. I think installing shills like Dore and Larrivee is an insult to the fans, most of whom know better and deserve better.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> *Quoting Hawks Head Coach Mike Woodson*
> 
> On his Hawks:
> 
> "We're awful young, man. Our young guys are playing better than they played earlier in the season and they are playing better than they played earlier in the summer when we first got them. But, they got to get better for us to be better."


This may be the first time I've seen the opposing coach use their own youth as an excuse for losing. It's nice to see that we aren't using that excuse, even in losses. Gotta love the attitude.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Well, I would argue that the homerism and the cluelessness are pretty closely linked.
> 
> Obviously, in most markets the announcers are either actual employees of the team or, at the very least, need to be approved by the team. You're not going to find a lot of announcing crews ripping on the home team (although Marv Albert sure did the last couple of years, which led to his departure). But there's a good balance -- a guy like Mike Breen or Kevin Calabro or Chuck Swirsky will happily and willingly read promos for "Miller Lite Cap Nite," but still call their respective team out when it's warranted.
> 
> ...


I would make the distinction between rooting for the team and being clueless (or a total sucker for the organization). I like my local announcers to root for the home team. I don't want them to blatantly ignore or explain away problems with the players or the team, which Tom/Wayne/Red do all the time. That is what ignores me. The see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil routine is what annoys me. When a player screws up, point it out. When a coach makes a questionable decision, say that it's questionable. If the team sucks, acknowledge it. Don't act like we're still in the game when we're down by 20 with 3:30 to go. This is the stuff that bothers me. 

If you watched the Cubs over the years, they had complete outright homerism combined with good analysis and criticism on their tv broadcasts. I guess that my argument is flawed, however, b/c last year's criticism seems to be what ultimately led to the broadcast team's departure. That is how I'd want my Bulls games called though.


----------

